
The stimulus bill includes a tax break for the 1% - miles
https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/28/opinions/stimulus-bill-tax-break-for-1-mccaffery/index.html
======
MR4D
Wow. What a biased hit piece.

The idea that Trump would own any investment real estate outside of a legal
entity such as a corporation (or LLC, etc) is absolutely naive. Yet this
article tries to finger him in this vein.

I don’t give a damn if the author hates trump, but he did a disservice to his
readers by letting his bias get in the way of something that might be
important.

------
Fjolsvith
What if personal income tax went away? It wouldn't matter.

